# Bynum back to Lakers?



## davy33

Now that Lakers are without Howard and Gasol, wouldn't it be a great time to offload Bynum and his salary back to the Lakers? I bet they would be willing to spend for him now and the rest of season.
76ers could use that cash for future draft choice.


----------



## l0st1

Ridiculously dumb idea.

Why exactly would the Lakers pay for a Center who will also not play for them? How exactly are they going to trade for him? Clearly they aren't going to undo the trade and send Howard for Bynum. So Gasol? GREAT now they have two guys that are injured and neither guy can play PF.


BRILLIANT!


----------



## CosaNostra

Geez, how are you the first person to think of this? It's a foolproof idea!


----------

